# New custom footbeds



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

Am booked in to get some custom footbeds made on the weekend, and maybe some new boots.

Anything I need to consider, or any tips?

I'm assuming best to get footbeds made first, then try on boots with the new footbeds?

Cheers, Barry


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

yes footbeds first....make sure to tell the ped person that you are going to use them for riding.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

and btw...you probably want them made with low volume/profile, shock absorbing and abit shorter to fit in a proper-sized boot as per wiredsport calculations.


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

*New footbeds painful*

So I just tried out my new custom footbeds, and they are really painful. Lots of pressure underneath the arches of my feet

They are Sidas Custom Comfort, and while standing on the gooey stuff I could feel pressure under my arches then too. I was standing for the fitting procedure, and wondered whether I am supposed to sit?

I just watched some official Sidas training videos on youtube and although they don't show if the person is sitting or standing i'm pretty sure they are sitting

Anyone else had custom insoles made? And were you standing or sitting?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Had that - standing on heated sole so it molds 1:1 to ones foot pattern - done, twice. Iirc, standing, but with rails to support some of the weight. Soles were no good to me.

Thus I got orthopedic custom soles (there, they first take an imprint of the foot, and form a sole accoring to that imprint, adding specific features for ones foot problem). I know the pressure points you mention from those soles when they're new w/o trial and further customization until they have the final touch. It's a balance act of finding the right amount of support. Cos, at least for my foot, the sole around footbed just from the imprint has a too high arch which hurts by time, as my foot is sinking lower during the day/hiking/... Thus they grind away from the original sole at that spot, step by step until it fits perfectly.
Dunno if your issues are the same; could be that for your feet, a simple imprint and done isn't the right way neither.


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

Good footbeds are worth the money. I paid close to $150 at christys in CO and they've been a game changer. Mold your footbeds first, then mold the boot with the footbeds in.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

bazman said:


> So I just tried out my new custom footbeds, and they are really painful. Lots of pressure underneath the arches of my feet
> 
> They are Sidas Custom Comfort, and while standing on the gooey stuff I could feel pressure under my arches then too. I was standing for the fitting procedure, and wondered whether I am supposed to sit?
> 
> ...


So did an actual pediatrist fit you or a salesperson? Me thinks that an actual doc will keep modding until its right and should be educating you on yer ped issues.


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

The footbeds were made by a bootfitter in a shop.

I went back in yesterday and he tried a few different things such as making the footbeds more flexible, but still no luck. Also took some more imprints on the machine, including sitting ones, but I still felt pressure under my arches. They then offered me a refund or make another pair but as I was still feeling pressure under my arches on the machine I went for the refund

I guess it's time to see a podiatrist. I have always struggled with getting boots to fit as well a normal shoes


----------

